# SGI bridge/pier?



## Al.hunter (Aug 28, 2013)

Does anybody know if the bridge/pier on the island side has been repaired?  Going to be there this weekend and was curious.  Any fishing reports?  Whats biting?

thanks,


----------



## d-a (Aug 28, 2013)

Don't know if there finished but they were working on it mid July when I went to the island. 

d-a


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 28, 2013)

Nope not yet and the company is paying dearly for it each day. I saw something this week that was stating they hoped to have it done by the end of September.


----------



## Fourfingers (Aug 28, 2013)

Its suppose to open on the 15 of sept. we called and asked about it today. Stinks to we missed it in july.  We will be down in sept to the 15 so looks like will miss out on it again. But maybe we will get back white trout on bayside bridge again


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 28, 2013)

Dang!  At least they are repairing it.  We have caught a lot of fish off the pier over the last few years.  What is the fishing like on the east point pier?  We have dock but we did not catch many fish off it last year.


----------



## Fourfingers (Aug 29, 2013)

We done good in july caught alot of trout. Black drums was there. But that was july. Never been in sept so we hopin


----------



## Al.hunter (Aug 29, 2013)

We go every Labor Day for a family gathering.  We generally catch whitting on the beach and trout on the bay side and most anything on the pier.  I should be on the island by noon tomorrow and plan to fish from 4-dark somewhere.  Might try the the pier on the East point side of the bay.


----------



## TENMAN (Sep 5, 2013)

*Bridge Pier*



Al.hunter said:


> Does anybody know if the bridge/pier on the island side has been repaired?  Going to be there this weekend and was curious.  Any fishing reports?  Whats biting?
> 
> thanks,



Al is the Bridge Pier the old Bridge I'll be at the SIG Camping ground The 9th and would be interested in some info about the Pier . I don't have a boat but plan on fishing the beach and the East End .I'll be there until the 24th.Thanks


----------



## Fourfingers (Sep 5, 2013)

Its suppose to open on the 15 of sept


----------



## TENMAN (Sep 5, 2013)

Fourfingers said:


> Its suppose to open on the 15 of sept



Is the pier the old bridge and does it cost to fish ?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 5, 2013)

TENMAN said:


> Is the pier the old bridge and does it cost to fish ?



Yes it is the old bridge and it is free.


----------



## TENMAN (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you Guys so much I can't wait to get down there .I will try the Pier . I have a net will catch some bait and try my luck .


----------



## Al.hunter (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes, I was referring to the old bridge.  They are repairing the section on the island side currently.  We fished the east point side one day.  Caught a small red and some grunts.  Caught mostly catfish and one small shark in the surf.  I never made it down to the park to fish the youth camp.  I usually do fairly good there.

We are going back in march for a fishing only trip, this trip was a family reunion.  So fishing was secondary.

You could always rent a kayak for fishing!!


----------



## TENMAN (Sep 6, 2013)

Al.hunter said:


> Yes, I was referring to the old bridge.  They are repairing the section on the island side currently.  We fished the east point side one day.  Caught a small red and some grunts.  Caught mostly catfish and one small shark in the surf.  I never made it down to the park to fish the youth camp.  I usually do fairly good there.
> 
> We are going back in march for a fishing only trip, this trip was a family reunion.  So fishing was secondary.
> 
> You could always rent a kayak for fishing!!



Al how is the best way to fish at the youth camp and what do you catch? I have no boat .


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll be down there last week of September and was wondering what can I expect to catch on the Island side bridge/pier that time of year?


----------



## Al.hunter (Sep 12, 2013)

Guys,  only get to go once a year to the island.  It's for a family reunion, so my fishing time is limited.  We usually catch some whiting in the surf and most anything from the pier.  My cousins live an hour from the island, so we generally fish based on his recommendation.


Hopefully one of the guys that visit more regularly will chime in with some help for you guys!!!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 17, 2013)

We just got back from SGI 2 days ago.  Pier is still under repair, folks are still getting out to the end though!  We saw them from our boat.


----------

